# Your favourite Zebra and Omnisphere Soundsets?



## jononotbono (Aug 13, 2018)

Just wondering what everybodies favourite Sound Sets are for U-He Zebra 2 (and Dark Zebra) and Omnisphere 2? 

I know it could be a vague question because there are Sound Sets for different vibes/moods but I’m interested in finding out what is worth checking out as there seems to be many commercially available and the sheer choice is a little overwhelming.

The Unfinished is a brand that many people have spoken about to me and also Sonic Underworld...

Thanks

Jono


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 13, 2018)

Luftrum, MIDIsonance, Pulsesetter and Pluginguru.


----------



## kriskrause (Aug 13, 2018)

The Unfinished has made a lot of great libraries for both of those synths, as has Triple Spiral and Joseph Hollo. All of R. Soul’s recommendations are highly regarded. 

Electric Himalaya has a great analog style soundset for Zebra. Plughugger has a lot of Omnisphere sets available but those tend to skew more toward electronica from what I’ve seen. 

There are a lot of great options out there and most offer small sampler packs and/or detailed walkthrough videos. Definitely take advantage of those before buying. Some of these sound designers have sales going on right now. Others will soon enough.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm buying Zebra 2 (and Dark Zebra) this week and can see this is going to be a really filthy addiction. I'll check out everyone's suggestions and bookmark them all.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 13, 2018)

String Audio also has a few Omnisphere libraries. Pretty great as well and geared toward cinematic music...


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 13, 2018)

If you sign up at ADSR they give you a week for free, and there's a pretty good beginner's course for Zebra on there.


----------



## Joe Maron (Aug 13, 2018)

Not sure if you've seen it yet, but here's a thread from a few months ago with some nice suggestions for Zebra!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 13, 2018)

Joe Maron said:


> Not sure if you've seen it yet, but here's a thread from a few months ago with some nice suggestions for Zebra!



Thanks! I missed that. It’s like a treasure chest of potential financial ruin.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 14, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> If you sign up at ADSR they give you a week for free, and there's a pretty good beginner's course for Zebra on there.



Amazing. I'll check it out!


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 14, 2018)

If you find yourself with unlimited cash one day, here's a list of probably every Omnisphere library ever. 

https://www.rockymountainsounds.com/cold


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 14, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> If you find yourself with unlimited cash one day, here's a list of probably every Omnisphere library ever.
> 
> https://www.rockymountainsounds.com/cold



What you doing to me man! haha!


----------



## Quasar (Aug 14, 2018)

Lot's of good stuff, including what has been mentioned here. But the Joseph Hollo soundsets especially stand out to me. I've posted this before LOL, but after watching this promo for Padsheaven for Zebra I was blown away, and have since bought everything from Arte Nuevo for Omni and Zebra:


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 14, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Lot's of good stuff, including what has been mentioned here. But the Joseph Hollo soundsets especially stand out to me. I've posted this before LOL, but after watching this promo for Padsheaven for Zebra I was blown away, and have since bought everything from Arte Nuevo for Omni and Zebra:




Thanks! Yeah sounds amazing. To be honest, once I buy Zebra this week I'm not sure I'm going to need another synth. The scope of this thing is insane. This plus Omnisphere 2. Is there enough time in life to master anything else?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 14, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks! Yeah sounds amazing. To be honest, once I buy Zebra this week I'm not sure I'm going to need another synth. The scope of this thing is insane. This plus Omnisphere 2. Is there enough time in life to master anything else?



I've never learned synthesis, and am pretty much a preset guy. I do plan to try the free sample set offered by Syntorial, and perhaps buy the package if it proves helpful. But in truth, there is sooooo much to learn in the world of music that synthesis takes a back seat to things like ongoing piano practice, theory, orchestration etc., and I'm not sure how realistic it is that I'm ever going to learn deep synthesis. Knowledge is power and all of that, but you don't have to design your own sounds to make music. Neither Beethoven nor Bob Dylan ever did that...

But Omnisphere 2 + Zebra is _exactly_ what I concluded covers more than everything I could ever want in this universe. I did get the Dark Zebra as well when I got Zebra, and it's truly worth it IMHO.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 14, 2018)

checking out what I think is a new soundset Zebratron, WOW!! Howard is really an amazing talent.

https://u-he.com/products/soundsets/zebra2-soundsets.html#zebratron


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 14, 2018)

Worth a look:

Time+Space | 50% off Audiority Omnisphere Expansions

Best,

Geoff


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 29, 2018)

Everything from Joseph Hollo and The Unfinished for sure...


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 29, 2018)

PluginGuru.com new one is worth a listen and buy at Intro $42. Huge, cool content if what you hear is up your alley .... OMG! Drums URBAN RMX for Omnisphere 2

https://www.pluginguru.com/products/omg-urban-rmx/


----------



## elpedro (Aug 30, 2018)

Joseph hollo is a brilliant patch designer, and I also like pluginguru and Luftrum for Omni 2.


----------

